# Die Aufgabe kann nicht lösen.bitte hilfe



## javakiller (3. Jun 2005)

Gegeben sei die Klasse Linie und das Interface Quadrat. 

```
class Linie{ 
public void Linie ausgeben(int x1,int y1,int x2,int y2){ 
//Fake Implementation :die Koordinaten 
//erscheinen auf der Kommandozeile 
System.out.println("Line:("+x1+","+y1+")-("+x2+","+y2+")"); 
} 
} 
interface Quadrat{ 
public void Quadrat ausgeben(int x,int y,int w,int h); 
//x,y ist die linke untere Ecke,w die Breite,h die Hoehe 
}
```
Sie dürfen diesen Code nicht verändern und sollen eine Klasse meinQuadrat 
schreiben, die unter Benutzung der Klasse Linie das Interface Quadrat imple- 
mentiert.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2005)

Die Antwort wird ja quasi schon durch die Sprache vordiktiert:
ein Quadrat HAT vier Linien...  :wink: 
erstell 4 Linien das Quadrats und lass diese ausgeben, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Destiny1985 (3. Jun 2005)

btw code-tags können nicht schaden


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Jun 2005)

[Verschoben und Codetag eingefügt]


----------



## javakiller (3. Jun 2005)

danke...


----------



## javakiller (4. Jun 2005)

noch einige Probleme:

aber was ist mit dieser zeile: x,y ist die linke untere Ecke,w die Breite,h die Hoehe? 
was spielt (x,y) hier? und natürlich hat ein Quadrat Viereck mit vier gleichen Seiten, und was bedeutet Breite und Hoehe von Quadrat??? 

danke


----------



## mic_checker (4. Jun 2005)

Ähmm....das ist aber schon ernst gemeint oder?

Dein Quadrat hat doch eine best. Breite, die in diesem Fall mit deiner Höhe übereinstimmt....und x,y sind die Koordinaten wo das Quadrat seine linke untere Ecke hat......kannst dir ja einfach mal ein Koordinatensystem aufzeichnen.

Hoffe die Frage war ernst gemeint.


----------



## Sindbad1983 (6. Jun 2005)

nomen est omen


----------

